# Change Food Bloody Stool



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Can you board him at the vet ? They’ll take good care of him. 

What if he becomes sick while you’re on vacation ? If there’s a vet around you could also take him with you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think I agree with Dechi that boarding at the vet might be a good answer. Since I know where you are going to be for the vacation though I can assure you that there are plenty of good vets including a decent number of 24/7 clinics that take emergencies. I just did a quick search and there are two emergency clinics near where you will be staying.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh no! He is not improving. He is now pooing only blood and giving me a panic attack . He also seems very lethargic and not moving around too much. There is more blood now than there was this morning. I called the vet before they stepped out and she said it might be an allergic reaction the switch from Acana Wild Atlantic- fish to Wellness core the original chicken recipe. White fish and chicken are very different in protein content. Hopefully it just activated colitis. The vet did a 2 view radiograph and basic blood chemistry again. His Albumin is low as is his glucose, which explains the low energy. This seems to be common for GI disruption and his X-ray came back fine. I am going to bring him with me so I can cook him some pumpkin/egg white and keep an eye on him. Hopefully he feels better tomorrow.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What is your foreign destination? That would inform whether I took him, implored my parents to take him or boarded him with the vet. Sorry this crisis occurred just as you are about to leave for a vacation. Hugs!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Good thing he is going with you. I hope things improve fast. I would be very worried. I find this a very extreme reaction to food change.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I am just packing at the last min because I travel really light. I am going to South Hampton, NY, which is the tip of Long Island. I got to get up at 4am because the airline wanted me to be there early if I take a dog with me. Happy is curled up and not moving around at all which is very unusual. He usually follows me room to room. I’ve worked out a deal with my dad to have him take care of Happy. I feel good given the fact that both my parents are both MDs. Worst case scenario, they could take him to the vet close by. My mom think it is unfair to take him because any dog would be stressed while traveling. I just didn’t want to leave him in the vet and come home to really bad news. It does feel like taking him along would be more for my peace of mind than his. So if my dad takes him in for just four days, I will be relieved because I can call him any time and see how the little man is doing. What do you guys think? Or I should just take him? I’ll be up for a while because I still need to pack and work before I sleep.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Leave him with your parents, MD’s and in proximity to his vet. It’s only four days. Nothing untoward in his tests and traveling is stressful. Hope you and your DH have a nice vacay,


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Leave him with your parents! It'll be less stressful for Happy to be in a familiar place and with your parents being MDs they will know what to do, and where to take him, if he has a crisis! You will only be a phone call away.......try to enjoy your mini vacation!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poor little guy! And his poor mama, you must be so stressed! Yeah, I would definitely leave him with your dad if he can keep a close eye, otherwise, I would board him at the vet. I hope he feels better quickly. Was HGE ruled out?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Sounds like your best option is to leave him with your dad - less worry and close to your vet. Have a safe and happy trip.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Just when I thought the whole dog problem is over I have another problem. I just made it through airport security and all the way to the gate. Suddenly my DH realized we forgot to give my dad the keys to our home. My dad had lost the spare key I gave him and now DH has less than 30 to give it to him and go through the crazy line again. My dad already got back home when we realized this and now have to return to the airport which is at least 20 min away. Uhhh!!! Not to mention that I had no sleep due to Happy who did not drink or eat. The lack of sleep is probably the reason why all the forgetfulness happened. Off course I am also heading to NYC on Friday after the terrorist attack yesterday afternoon. I am on a roll with extreme bad luck and I am praying that DH can make it back before they shut the gate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh Yikes. I hope things work out without too much more drama today so you can enjoy a nice fall weekend up here. NYC will be fine to visit on Friday.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh my, not a good start to a vacation - so stressful. (((HUGS)))

It was very bad timing, but I'm glad you're leaving Happy home with your dad. It was good decision and I hope Happy is feeling back to normal quickly.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Well I’ve officially made it here at 10 am. Our plane’s pilot was speeding the whole time and we got here half an hour early. I spent most of the time sleeping or calling my dad to see if Happy is feeling better. Turns out he started eating and drinking, and the best part is no more diarrhea or blood. He did manage to scare me to death and I’ve only gotten 3 hours of sleep. 1 hour on the plane and 2 hours here so far. Thank you guys so much for following up. My dad did think he has colitis and just can’t handle Wellness Core.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad to see a decent update from you about getting here and having things looking better for Happy. Get a nice night's rest. Hopefully the weather will be nicer tomorrow. It is pretty dreary here on LI now, good for napping.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, nap up for the fun days ahead


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Okay, now you can relax and hopefully have a really nice time! We have a saying in my family............"Be Good......and if you can't be good, HAVE FUN!!!"


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeahhhh, great news !


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

snow0160 said:


> Well I’ve officially made it here at 10 am. Our plane’s pilot was speeding the whole time and we got here half an hour early. I spent most of the time sleeping or calling my dad to see if Happy is feeling better. Turns out he started eating and drinking, and the best part is no more diarrhea or blood. He did manage to scare me to death and I’ve only gotten 3 hours of sleep. 1 hour on the plane and 2 hours here so far. Thank you guys so much for following up. My dad did think he has colitis and just can’t handle Wellness Core.


Glad to see you arrived safely and Happy is doing better so you can enjoy your vacation.

I think your dad may be right - some dogs can't handle the higher protein and fat in some of the dog food.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Have fun and relax. Your dogs are attended by physicians with keys Hugs from Texas!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry to hear about Happy but glad he seems to be over the worst, rest up and then have a great vacation!


----------

